# Stock airbox snorkle question



## Xrover (Feb 20, 2007)

On my 06 A4, the stock airbox has a snorkle tube which comes up from the bottom front of the box. By the looks of it, it appears it just sucks air from a small area under the hood. I can't see any specific path for outside air to be directed to it. 

Is there a mod that you guy's do like, remove it, replace it, redirect it?
Besides just replacing airbox with a CAI.


----------

